# Best DA polisher for beginner



## Makaveli (Mar 14, 2016)

Which DA polisher would you guys recommend for a beginner, never used one before and i am thinking of getting one. Any recommendations on which pads you think i should use would also be helpful. Thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The DAS6 Pro is quite popular, as are 3m,scholl and Chemical Guys Hex logic pads but if we had an idea of your potential budget we could better advise you on what to get :thumb:


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 14, 2016)

Apologies for posting in the wrong section
Thanks for the reply muzzer, i havent really got a budget in mind, i just wanted to hear what peoples recommendations was for a newbie and then go from there really.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

It depends on your budget really DA polishers start at £80 and go upward from there a pro machine like the flex 3401 is north of £300 or the rupes even further north.

It will also depend on how often you plan on using your new toy as to how long it will last the cheaper ones wont last as long as the pro ones but if your only going to use it a few times a year a chaper one will probably suffice.


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Paul. Im looking for something thats fairly easy to use as im a newbie to machine polishing and it will just be used on my car when needed, so nothing too expensive. Going to be practicing on some scrap panels for a while first though to get familiar with it.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I was a beginner and have built up my confidence with the das6 pro bought with the group buy code DAS6GROUPBUY from clean your car saving £15.
I recommend chemical guys hexlogic pads, which i bought seperatly.
as said before the das6 pro can take smaller backing plates so you can use the 4" pads for smaller places.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

bigalc said:


> I was a beginner and have built up my confidence with the das6 pro bought with the group buy code DAS6GROUPBUY from clean your car saving £15.
> I recommend chemical guys hexlogic pads, which i bought seperatly.
> as said before the das6 pro can take smaller backing plates so you can use the 4" pads for smaller places.


Exactly the same for me. I was amazed how easy it was to get good results. It does take time and patience tho. Junkmans videos are useful if you haven't already watched them


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 14, 2016)

I think im going to go with the das6 pro and chemical guys pads, thanks bigalc for letting me know about the code to save £15. 
Havent seen Junkmans videos Oldsparky but i will check them out now :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Slims detailing have a duren DA that comes with 6 pads for £85, I bought this as my first DA as I have never used one before and wow!  hope this helps

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 14, 2016)

Cheers jinjoh, i will have a look.


----------

